# Hello from northwest minnesota



## Beehappy1950 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello. Been a newbie for a year now and have been on here awhile. My wife and I have 4 hives of which three died out this winter but I do have one that looks like made it. We are maple syruping now, that is when the sap runs again . Supposed to get cold again. We trap leeches and minnows to sell during the summer. We have 2 horses and plan to get into chickens this year to. I weld for a shop in town and my wife plays an accordion, piano and organ for parties,nursing homes and such. We are also square dancers. Hope I didnt bore anybody to death with all this. Ha. 
Harold and Patty


----------



## nuke (Mar 12, 2008)

I heard we're supposed to get another pile of snow too. Hopefully the last one of this winter. Hope your last colony stays strong.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Glad you joined us. Best wishes to you in all your endeavors, including the bees!


----------



## Beehappy1950 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nuke , are you from Long Prairie? Might have sent this twice.


----------



## WCMN (Jan 29, 2008)

Its good to hear from another Minnesota beekeeper. It seems like spring is still a few weeks away. We picked up over a Inch of rain here in west central MN and that pretty well took care of the snow. Now we just need to melt the last 24" of ice left on the lakes. ----Randy


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

A hearty WELCOME to you from down here in Texas!!!...I ave a connection to your beautiful state---my dad was born in Mankato and raised in Wauseca.....Small world...LOL
Rick~LtlWilli


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Looks like you've been getting some weather up there.

Stay dry!

-Phil


----------



## Birds&Bees (Feb 26, 2009)

*leech traps?*

I drove to Detroit Lakes last winter and was impressed by all the cabins in that country. We don't know what population is where I live, we pretty much have this area all to ourselves which is pretty nice. I live next to a small lake, ( I'm the only resident on its shores) and it's full of leeches. What's your method of trapping them?


----------



## Beehappy1950 (Oct 16, 2008)

I just use black plastic bags and bait them with beef kidney. What kind of trees do you have around you? Are you heavily wooded? We live at the end of the road so it feels like we are alone. Quiet.


----------



## nuke (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry took me so long to recheck this thread Beehappy. I'm in Staples. Keep my bees south of town on the folks' farm.


----------



## dave56301 (Aug 4, 2008)

It is good to hear from other minnesota beekeepers. I work with my dad on hives by Willmar, but live in St Cloud. Does anyone that reads this fourm attend the monthly meetings for the Tri-County Beekeepers Association? I was wondering what the crowd is like there? Good attendence?


----------



## WCMN (Jan 29, 2008)

*Tri-County Beekeepers*

There is an artical in the April 2009 American bee Journal about Minnesota beekeeping. In the artical it states they have about 25-30 people attend there meetings.----Randy


----------



## mn_pat39 (Apr 11, 2013)

hey dave,,im north of willmar 20 or 30 miles..got any good ideas how to install package bees in the snow?


----------



## mn_pat39 (Apr 11, 2013)

im supposed to get packages on monday..and we have a foot or so of new snow on the ground...if anyone has good ideas on how to keep them alive till warm up or installing...sent me a suggestion...i could always use some new ideas


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Harold and Patty!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------

